# AMD ATLON 64 FX-53 VS INTEL PENTIUM 4 EE 3.4 GHZ (LGA 775)



## gr8prash (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi i am in utter confusion and wanna know whether AMD Athlon 64 FX-53 or Intel Pentium 4 EE 3.4 GHz.
I know that AMD athlon 64 FX beats Intel P4 EE in almost all tests despite of DDR2 and PCI-E. Amd still rules any comments to clear my doubts. plz come forward.

My configuration for Athlon 64 FX is :
1. Amd Athlon 64 FX-53 (Socket 939)
2. Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939
3. 1 GB Corsair XMS Twinx PC3200 400 Mhz
4. 2 Western Digital Raptor 10K SATA HDD "WD-740GD"
5. ASUS V9999 GE
6. Liteon Dual Layer DVD writer "SOHW-832S"
7. Antec PerformancePlus 1080 AMG

My configuration for P4 EE is :
1. Intel Pentium 4 EE 3.4 GHz (LGA 775)
2. ASUS P5AD2 Premium
3. 512 MB Corsair XMS 2(DDR2 533)
4. 2 Western Digital Raptor 10K SATA HDD "WD-740GD"
5. ASUS EAX600XT/HTVD
6. Liteon Dual Layer DVD writer "SOHW-832S"
7. Antec PerformancePlus 1080 AMG

Please quickly response


----------



## demoninside (Aug 27, 2004)

ya AMD rules when it comes about 64bit procy
no no confussion m8 go for amd64


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't think FX-53 is required.
Its better to go with AMD 64 FX (U may even overclock it).

Btw, I am not going to vote for a 32 bit proccy as they are going to b phased out.


----------



## Naga (Aug 28, 2004)

U don't really have a choice. If u want perf., AMD it is.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 28, 2004)

The first thing --

u never told what r ur core applications and specifications of them

r u a vivid gamer or u use a lot of 3d animation software

there r many such questions that can really manke the difference betweem amd and intel

even though i suggest u AMD, there might b cases where it might not live up 2 ur standards due 2 the applications of ur choice.


----------



## gr8prash (Aug 28, 2004)

Its nice to see such a good response and thank you all.
i have seen many of asked about my core use of this new PC. its basically hardcore gaming and i am a game evaluator and reviewer. more often it will also be used complex 3D vector drawing as i am an designer by profession. Please tell me how DDR2 & PCI-E can influence performance and take crown away from Athlon64 FX-53 to Intel P4 EE. Is it worth to wait for "nVidia nForce 4" and "Dual processing core AMD Athlon 64 FX" processor. What would be the approximate costs of the specifications of AMD and INTEL.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 28, 2004)

if you want performance+future compatibility then go for the AMD config. i see a fx + a giga mobo + 6800 ultra then there's no beating this config. 

In the intel config u have choosen the X600 PCI-E card, this isnt exactly the fastest card available out there. So u might want to change. Plus in 939 cpus the memory controller is gonna b on die so that wud definitely be a huge plus for AMD processors. However if you are more into professional designing then a workstation card wiuld be more suited. DDR2 will show its advantage once it is past 667Mhz mark. PCI-E though a good technology still has to show its advantages  since now-a-days  most cards ship with a good amount of local memory. Nforce 4, well wait for it if you want SLI or PCI-E in ur rig. 

Also most of these components aren't that easily available in India, and those that are available are overpriced.


----------



## gr8prash (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank's man for so much of info. but problem outhere is the availability of AMD Athlon 64 FX-53. Also the mobo and graphics card also aren't easily available. I know that The AMD PC is gonna cost me no less than Rs.90,000.
But I think it would be future proof.  Moreover in many benchmarking websites Atlon 64 FX-53 easily beats out P4 EE (Socket 478) but I am Still unsure about P4 EE (LGA 775).


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 28, 2004)

Its just a criminal waste of money going for FX53.


----------



## Naga (Aug 29, 2004)

Ya, u should waste it on an Intel!! Expensive and lower perf than AMD. Makes sense.


----------



## gr8prash (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey instead of clearing my doubts, it seems u people are urself full of doubts and are making me more confused.
ok even if i go 4 an AMD Athlon 64 FX-51.What's The bargain??? It would too cost me that much only(90K) bcoz of Registered DDR memory modules.


----------



## anishcool (Aug 29, 2004)

hey listen, just go for the amd config. but the question you have not answered is gaming ? if its heavy gaming then go for intel because of PCIe and try matching it up with a nvidia 6800 or the ati x800.

But if gaming is not ur thing then blindly go for the amd. it will serve you better in the long run and oh, do go for the Win XP 64-bit OS to complement ur system. it will release around mid-october.

Cheers !


----------



## theraven (Aug 29, 2004)

sigh
anishcool
intel suports the pcie
but the 6800 and the x800 dont yet !
and the general convention is if u want gamin ... go for amd ... it rocks


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 29, 2004)

gr8prash said:
			
		

> Hey instead of clearing my doubts, it seems u people are urself full of doubts and are making me more confused.
> ok even if i go 4 an AMD Athlon 64 FX-51.What's The bargain??? It would too cost me that much only(90K) bcoz of Registered DDR memory modules.



Dude if you can wait till December, wait. Cuz AMD 64 3800+ 939 would be cheap by then, and that non registered memory will perform faster than a regged one. So in reality the 3800+ just might have an edge over the FX. See my point ........... Also NF-4 chipset supporting PCI-E wud be available  by then.

@anishcool: Even if he does invest in an Intel now, whar  wud be the point. we will saying 'tata' to 32-bit sooner or later.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 29, 2004)

> Ya, u should waste it on an Intel!! Expensive and lower perf than AMD. Makes sense.



What gave u the idea that I was suggesting Intel?


----------



## Naga (Aug 30, 2004)

rakesh_1024 said:
			
		

> > Ya, u should waste it on an Intel!! Expensive and lower perf than AMD. Makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> What gave u the idea that I was suggesting Intel?



Coz u didn't offer any alternative and Intel is the only alternative(though a poor one!) to AMD!


----------



## gr8prash (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok To end the war, I finally decided over the following specs:-

AMD ATLHON 64 3400+
DFI LANPARTY UT nF3 250Gb
1 GB CRUCIAL PC3200 DDR400 SINGLE STICK RAM
2 SAMSUNG 80 GB SATA HDD
SAMSUNG WRITEMASTER 16X DUAL LAYER DVD WRITER
XFX GeFORCE 6800 ULTRA
Aspire X-Dreamer II (with 350W PSU)

THIS CONFIGURATION COST ME NEARLY Rs.45,000, TOO CHEAP FROM AMD ATHLON 64 FX-51 BUT RUNS ON 2.2 GHz AND CAN BE OVERCLOCKED UPTO 2.4 GHz ie UPTO THE SPEED OF AMD ATHLON 64 FX-53. OK PERFORMANCE IS A LAG BEHIND BUT ONLY IN MEMORY INTENSIVE TASKS. YET IT EASILY OVERPOWERS INTEL PENTIUM 4 EE (EXTREME EDITION) 3.2 GHz BASED ON SOCKET 478 WITH DUAL CHANNEL RAM. THIS CONFIGIRATION GAVE ME A LOT OF MENTAL PEACE AND HAPPINESS. NOW I CAN PLAY DOOM3 WITH ALL ITS EFFECTS ON AND GAVE BEST OUT OF MY MONEY DEPOSIT.


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well I would sugest U to go for 2 x 512mb sticks.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey cud u PM me the individual prices and where and how did u purchase the components.


----------

